# 10,000 rpm



## mt.stalker (Oct 26, 2012)

Ya gotta love the chevy's turning 10,000 @ Martinsville today


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 26, 2012)

Swedish/GM joint venture to produce reliable high rpm short track engines? :hmm3grin2orange: LOL


----------



## stihl023/5 (Oct 26, 2012)

No there is nothing more stiffening than the staging lights at a formula one race.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## mt.stalker (Oct 26, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Swedish/GM joint venture to produce reliable high rpm short track engines? :hmm3grin2orange: LOL



(gasp), you mean it's not the same as the 350 in my Silverado :msp_confused: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

